# Trial mit Enduro in Ulm und drum rum?



## Dr_Joe (28. November 2018)

Servus, ich fahre seit Jahren Enduro und bin fahrtechnisch nicht mehr weiter gekommen.
Jetzt hab ich mir einen Winter-Spot mit ausreichend Paletten organisiert und trainiere fleißig, allerdings nach wie vor mit meinen Enduro (ich weiß, Trial-Bike wäre easier zu lernen, ich hab aber für's Enduro ne Ersatzteil und Reparatur-Flatrate und ich will ja auch nur trainieren um dann in den Alpen nächstes Jahr nicht mehr den Fuß abstellen zu müssen... ;D)
Ist hier zufällig noch wer mit ähnlichem Hintergrund am Start?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. November 2018)

Versuch dein Glück mal unter
Lokale Bikeforen Stg und Umgebung
Da gibts au ne Untergruppe für Ulm und Umgebung.
Bin leider net der Große Stolperbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen8 (25. März 2019)

Servus, 
Ich bin aus Biberach und hab vor das Trialbike mal wieder öfters zu bewegen.
Kannst dich mal melden wenn du unterwegs bist. Sind ja nur paar Km nach Ulm


----------



## -OX- (3. April 2019)

Hey Steffen, wenn du fährst in BC wo fährst du dann ?


----------



## Steffen8 (4. April 2019)

-OX- schrieb:


> Hey Steffen, wenn du fährst in BC wo fährst du dann ?


Hi, war noch nicht wirklich in BC unterwegs.
Bei der Berufsschule hat's bisschen was. Ansonsten war ich hier ums Eck im Wald auf paar Baumstämmen unterwegs.


----------



## -OX- (5. April 2019)

Ja Berufsschule kenn ich, könnte was sein.
Hast du mal Lust & Zeit ?
Ich hab aber auch ca. 2 Jahre Pause gehabt (Knie usw.)


----------

